# vider le/son sac



## Scelsi8

La expresión _vider le sac_ aparece aquí como "desahogarse".

En cambio en esta frase:
_Heureusement que vous avez vidé votre sac_
(de un policía a un niño, que le confiesa un delito)

Yo la interpreto como:
"Qué bien que haya desembuchado (o cantado)"

¿sería correcto?

Gracias por vuestras sugerencias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Scelsi8 said:


> Yo la interpreto como:
> "Qué bien que haya desembuchado (o cantado)"
> 
> ¿sería correcto?



Bien por *desembuchado*. 

En cuanto a la construcción de la frase, yo la revisaría.


----------



## Scelsi8

Optaría por "Por suerte ha desembuchado"

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría:

- *menos mal que has desembuchado*.


----------



## utrerana

¿ confesado?


----------



## Scelsi8

entendería *confesar* (en argot "cantar"), más como *jaboter*

_Si vous ne jabotez pas, c'est vous que j'arrête_

Si no confiesa, lo arresto a usted


----------



## utrerana

desenbuchado me suena extraño, se que se utiliza mucho en ese contexto, pero no se... me suena muy a películas .


----------



## GURB

> _Si vous ne jabotez pas, c'est vous que j'arrête_


Esta frase ne se entiende en francés;_ Jaboter_ nunca visto ni oído.
*Cantar* es  avouer/ se mettre à table a consecuencia de un interrogatorio policial "musclé" como decimos en francés.
Como a Víctor* Desembuchar* me parece buena opción.  


> desembuchar
> v. col. Referido a algo que se tenía callado, decirlo por completo: Desembucha de una vez y no te guardes la información para ti solo. DUEA


El contexto debe permitirte escoger la mejor solución.


----------



## Nanon

Jaboter: visto sí, oído no. Es sinónimo de _bavarder_, y en este hilo lo entiendo así: "Si vous ne racontez pas tout ce que vous savez sur Pierre, c'est vous que j'arrête". No lo veo tan cercano de confesar.
Vider son sac, c'est laisser sortir ce qu'on a sur le cœur (desahogarse) et cela ne s'utilise pas uniquement dans un contexte policier.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Wiktionnaire dice lo siguiente:

*vider son sac*


_(Familier)_ Dire tout ce qu’on a à dire, tout ce qu’on a sur le cœur.
Y traducir esa expresión por _*desembuchar.*_*.. *pues, francamente, no me acaba de convencer.

Observo que a Utrerana tampoco le gusta demasiado ese término: suena –dice– muy a películas (pero a películas de gánsters, añadiría yo).

Nos falta contexto, como de costumbre, pero si estamos situados en los tiempos actuales, para mí es impensable que un agente de policía utilice un lenguaje propio del hampa con un niño, aunque haya cometido un delito, en una sala de interrogatorios en la que además tienen que estar presentes sus padres o representantes legales. 

Opino que _*confesar*_ estaría muy requetebién. 

Pero, claro, si estamos hablando de un tiempo pretérito... lo que acabo de escribir sería imperfecto  (Gévy no lo ha cogido)

Buenas noches.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lampiste said:


> Observo que a Utrerana tampoco le gusta demasiado ese término: suena –dice– muy a películas (pero a películas de gánsters, añadiría yo).
> 
> Nos falta contexto, como de costumbre, pero si estamos situados en los tiempos actuales, para mí es impensable que un agente de policía utilice un lenguaje propio del hampa con un niño, aunque haya cometido un delito, en una sala de interrogatorios en la que además tienen que estar presentes sus padres o representantes legales.
> 
> Opino que _*confesar*_ estaría muy requetebién.



Hola *Lampiste*:

Te recuerdo que, en francés, el equivalente de *confesar * es *avouer*, verbo que el autor de la frase probablemente conocía pero que, sin embargo, no usó. Para su texto prefirió usar *vider le sac* que, por si no te diste cuenta, es una expresión que el Wiktionnaire califica de lenguaje *familier*, es decir *coloquial* (además de "sonar muy a películas", incluso a "películas de gánsters" ) como también califica el DRAE a *desembuchar*.  

Por muy "impensable" que te parezca, *Lampiste*, que un agente de policía utilice un "lenguaje propio del hampa con un niño", te recuerdo que aquí se trata de *traducir *y no de *reinterpretar *las palabras de un autor adaptándolas a nuestro propio criterio moral.


----------



## utrerana

Pues en defensa de lampiste he de decir que hay traducciones muy libres en francés y en todas las lenguas, de palabras que tienen un significado específico pero que en un contexto determinado, adquieren otro. Eso se hace de forma contínua adaptando al texto, frase o fragmento, las interpretaciones más adecuadas. Cada día aprendo de  ello y del juego que a veces se les dan.Creo que es lo que hace rica  y  estar viva   una lengua .
Pienso también que una siendo un policia, y más delante de un niño ( a pesar del poco contexto que hay), mediría y utilizaría palabras adecuadas, no olvidemos que se trata de un profesional.Confesar, desahogar...¿por qué no? Lo de desembuchar, aunque me tachen de adaptación o de reinterpretar , no es la opción que veo más adecuada por la razón anteriormente expuesta.
Como bien nos dice Gévy siempre, el contexto es importante. Esperemos pues .
Desde mi más humilde opinión, un saludo.


----------



## café olé

¿y qué tal *largar*? 

El policía le dice al niño: ¡pues menos mal/qué bien que has largado!


----------



## utrerana

En mi opinión sigue siendo una palabra que cualquier policia, siendo ( reitero) profesionales como son, no emplearía.
Insisto, es mi opinión, sólo mi opinión.


----------



## café olé

...pero está hablando con un niño. 

Yo entiendo que lo dice irónicamente, ¿no?


----------



## utrerana

Eso no lo sabemos, nos falta contexto, qui le sait?


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Otra propuesta:

- *soltarlo todo*


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Por lo menos estamos de acuerdo en dos puntos, estimado Víctor, que no es poco: en que ambos entendemos que un foro es un lugar en el que se vierten opiniones con toda libertad y con la mayor cortesía, y también en nuestro gusto por las imperecederas películas de los Hermanos Marx 

Por eso, cortésmente, te hago notar que no predicas con el ejemplo cuando dices:



Víctor Pérez said:


> ...te recuerdo que aquí se trata de *traducir *y no de *reinterpretar *las palabras de un autor adaptándolas a nuestro propio criterio moral.


 
porque si *traducimos *conforme a Wictionnaire –en vez de *reinterpretar–*, la frase propuesta por Scelci8 quedaría de este modo:

_*Afortunadamente* _(o _*menos* *mal*, _como tú propones),_ *ha* _(o_ *que has*, _como también sugieres)_ *dicho* *todo lo que guardaba(s) en el corazón.*_

Y ahora dinos, Víctor, lo que guardas en el tuyo a este respecto: si realmente esa frase se ajusta más al concepto de _*desembuchar*_ que al de _*confesar, *_o al de, como bien dice nuestra amiga de Utrera (Séville)_*, desahogar(se). *_

En cuanto a lo expuesto por Café Olé opino que sería válido si el autor de ese texto hubiera escrito antes de la frase en cuestión algo parecido a esto:_*Y uno de los policías, en un tono amable y no exento de ironía, contestó: *_(y ahora si cabrían, a mi juicio, las propuestas de _*desembuchar*_, _*largar*_, _*soltarlo todo*_, etc).

Por cierto, Scelsi: deberías enviarnos ya el dichoso contexto, porque estamos considerando que la conversación tiene lugar en una comisaría y en los tiempos actuales, pero no descarto que después de tanta discusión nos digas que la acción se sitúa en el pluscuamperfecto. Anda, anímate  

Bonne journée.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quiero insistir en que, en mi opinión, no podemos alterar el *fondo* de los textos originales. 

Si el autor dice *vous avez vidé votre sac*, no está diciendo *vous avez avoué* ni *vous avez confessé* ni *vous avez déclaré* ni *vous avez parlé* ni *vous avez ouvert votre cœur* ni nada por el estilo. 

No digo que *desembuchar *sea el único equivalente de *vider son sac* (estoy dispuesto a negociarlo ) lo que digo es que en español, ese poli debe ser tan …_áspero_ como lo es en francés. No puede ser ni más simpático ni más humano ni más compresivo...


----------



## utrerana

Scelsi8 said:


> La expresión _vider le sac_ aparece aquí como "desahogarse".
> 
> En cambio en esta frase:
> _Heureusement que vous avez vidé votre sac_
> (de un policía a un niño, que le confiesa un delito)
> 
> Yo la interpreto como:
> "Qué bien que haya desembuchado (o cantado)"
> 
> ¿sería correcto?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras sugerencias


¿ Dé dónde se deduce que el policia es áspero? ¿ es que todos los policias son ásperos?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No sé vosotros, pero a mí me resulta muy extraño que un policía le trate de usted a un niño. Algo no me cuadra. Y quizás el texto no sea actual. ¿O se dirige a varios niños? Entoncés algo no se corresponde con el poquísimo contexto que nos han dado.

Vider son sac no es vulgar, ni argot. Eso está claro. Y puede corresponder simplemente a sincerarse.

Pero de todas formas, como no tenemos ningún contexto, no podemos seguir afirmando nada. Ni en un sentido, ni en otro. 

Sin más explicaciones por parte de Scelsi, este hilo no tiene mucho sentido...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin embargo, en el CNRTL dicen que vider son sac es "familier"



> Vider son sac (fam.)




Por otro lado, acabo de ver que el Larousse en línea dice lo siguiente:

*



			vider son sac (figuré)   desembuchar
		
Click to expand...

*
Espero que esto sea suficiente para zanjar definitivamente la polémica...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Y sin embargo otro diccionario Larousse, "_El francés coloquial_", Diane de Blaye, Pierre Efratas y Esperanza Martínez, Ed 2003,  lo traduce por desahogarse. Ya ves. Y en muchísimos casos no lo traduciríamos por desembuchar. 

Por otra parte, el diccionario Francés-español de 1967, dice:
*FAM.Vider son sac*, desahogarse, vaciar el saco (de gré), desembuchar (de force). 

El Grand dictionnaire Larousse FR-ES, 2007, dice:
*Vider son sac* FAM, desahogarse.

Ya no precisa más, ni ofrece otra traducción. No digo que no sea posible traducirlo asi, pero no se puede imponer como única posibilidad de traducción.

Y sigo sin entender este vous. Así que la polémica sigue.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## utrerana

Tengo un compañero de trabajo que utiliza "usted" como forma de tratamiento usual, y trabaja  con alumnos de la ESO, de esa manera establece, o quiere establecer una separación entre él y el discente, tratamiento correcto aunque menos usual que el que se emplea normalmente.
No me ha resultado extraño el " vous" pero claro, y vuelvo a reiterar, a falta de contexto, la imaginación es muy libre.
Un beso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si los grandes mandarines de la lengua no se ponen de acuerdo entre sí, mal veo que lo consigamos nosotros...


En cuanto a lo de "vous", siempre traigo a colación que cuando estaba en la escuela primaria los profesores me decían de "tu" y en cuanto pasé al "collège", es decir con 11 años, me hablaban de "vous". Claro que desde entonces ha llovido mucho y sospecho de que el libro tampoco es muy reciente...


----------



## Nanon

"Heureusement que vous avez vidé votre sac, jeune homme" sí cuadraría.
Pero en este caso no se trataría de un niño sino de un adolescente.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut ! (excusez-moi, j'arrive en retard):



Víctor Pérez said:


> lo que digo es que en español, ese poli debe ser tan …_áspero_ como lo es en francés. No puede ser ni más simpático ni más humano ni más compresivo...


 

¡Aahh! ¡Ahora comprendo el motivo de tu porfía, Víctor! Claro... claro...

Es por el resentimiento que se te adivina hacia el susosicho “cuerpo”. Eso es.

Pues chico... lo que tienes que procurar en lo sucesivo es aparcar tu coche en los lugares autorizados exclusivamente, y ya verás como poco a poco dejan de enviarte tantas multas. 

Será que como tú eres un intelectual, tienes muy presente el viejo antagonismo entre la Pluma y la Espada, y ese pensamiento, créeme, ya está en desuso. No tienes más que ver que el CUARTEL y la LECTURA se llevan muy bien: están completamente de acuerdo _(épelez, épelez!)._

Y para decir alguna cosa que tenga que ver con el asunto de este hilo, voilà un pensamiento muy alto:

Como ahora para el acceso a los aviones efectúan registros muy rigurosos de los equipajes y pertenencias de los viajeros, no es raro que el agente le diga a la señora: _*Videz votre sac, madame. *_En tal caso ella no se pondrá, entre sollozos, a contar los lamentables hechos que motivaron su divorcio, ¿noo?

Bueno, bueno, ya me voy. 

Cordialmente.
A estas alturas, casi prefiero que Scelsi8 desista definitivamente de enviar el contexto, porque ¿quién tiene ganas de volver a empezar?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lampiste said:


> ¡Aahh! ¡Ahora comprendo el motivo de tu porfía, Víctor! Claro... claro...



No sé yo quién porfía más...


----------



## utrerana

Podemos "darle vueltas a la peonza" podemos seguir eternamente dando puntos de vista, opiniones, podemos seguir suponiendo.... ¡Señores!,¡ no hay contexto!. Hipótesis..., ahora entiendo a los moderadores cuando nos insisten siempre en ese punto: el contexto.Y estamos aquí, y seguimos aquí, aún cuando la/el ( no lo se) que planteó la duda ni siquiera se ha molestado en ponerlo, en ver las respuestas....
Las hipótesis podrían ser infinitas, y 29 pots, con el mío, ya han dado bastante de sí.
Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

Utrerana, tu as vidé ton sac, te sientes aliviada ¿no?   

En realidad el objetivo de mi mensaje es agradecerte estas palabras:


> ahora entiendo a los moderadores cuando nos insisten siempre en ese punto: el contexto


 

Un beso


----------



## utrerana

Gracias Paquit&!! Pero sólo he expuesto lo que es evidente y que tantas y tantas veces  olvidamos, y es evidente, en este hilo, el resultado de su ausencia.
Un beso!


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Creo que ya ha venido la hora de cerrar este hilo que no nos lleva a nada y que ni siquiera parece interesar a quien planteó esta duda y no volvió para darnos una explicación del contexto.

Así no se traduce, ni queremos traducir así.

Un beso a todos,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------

